# undefined symbol: OpenSSL_add_all_algorithms

## shenakan

Hi,

I try to emerge wget and I get this message :

/usr/bin/wget: relocation error: /usr/bin/wget: undefined symbol: OpenSSL_add_all_algorithms

How is it possible to fixe it ?

thanks

----------

## pjp

Moved from Documentation, Tips & Tricks.

----------

## mattsavigear

You've just upgraded openssh, and it's broken the libraries.

I fixed it by downloading the current version of the wget package using a different machine (emerge --fetchonly wget), copying the files to /usr/portage/distfiles on the borked machine and then running "emerge wget".

Once you have wget fixed, you'll find other things probably need rebuilding, such as sshd, apache and the like.

----------

## Oopsz

you can also download the package from lynx or mozilla...  if you have gentoolkit merged, check out revdep-rebuild

----------

## shenakan

I have exactly the same probleme!! 

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-misc/wget-1.9-r1 to /

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/distfiles/wget-1.9+ipvmisc.patch

--13:34:41--  http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/distfiles/wget-1.9+ipvmisc.patch

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/wget-1.9+ipvmisc.patch'

/usr/bin/wget: relocation error: /usr/bin/wget: undefined symbol: OpenSSL_add_all_algorithms

----------

## professorn

I had the same problem my solution was to download the latest wget, you will probably have to download it manualy

----------

